# [SOLVED] USB lock out?



## lucidoobe (Jun 24, 2008)

Hello,

I have an Intel (R) Pentium Dual CPU E2200 2.20 GHZ running Win7 Pro 32 bit and 3 GB RAM.
It has decided to no longer recognize 2 external drives and my printer. All USB inserts are unavailable?
Never struck this before?
Also, there is a new entry in device manager of "USBDeviceShare USB Device Stub" with 2 of same in subdirectory?
Any ideas whats happened here? :sad:


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: USB lock out?*

USBDeviceShare - CNET Download.com
USB Device Share allows you to share USB drives across your network as if they are plugged in locally. If you do not need this software, then go to Search and type *appwiz.cpl *Right click the results and* Run As Administrator.* In the *Elevated Programs and Features* uninstall the program.


----------



## lucidoobe (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: USB lock out?*

Thank you.

The program must have been installed unknowingly to myself? I shall investigate.


----------



## lucidoobe (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: USB lock out?*

I always came up with control panel, following your instructions. appwiz.cpl was not visible in the list. However, I tried another tack inside device manager, to delete the 2 entries for usbshare devices. I right clicked the generic at the top and saw a drop down delete option, with left side box for "delete driver" which I did. After this, my printer did a windows update re-install and found what it needed to function fully. I also have usb drive access again.
Thanx.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Glad you got it sorted. Please mark this thread Solved in the Thread Tools at the top.


----------

